# MGU FSC CODES



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi guys,

can someone knows mgu fsc codes meanings?
I have this fsc rejected and don't know what it means...
My gesture control not work, maybe it's gesture control fsc??

AppID 426(0x1AA)
UpgradeIndex 3(0x03)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus not available

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You are royally screwed:

AppID 426 (0x01AA) - Component protection

Only Dealer can fix.


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

But everything is working, except gestures...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Then CP must not be triggered, which is good, but odd FSC Code shows Rejected and not Unavailable.


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

you sent me fsc repair kit, maybe try to import it? Or better leave it...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Import what? Was 0x1AA in kit? I doubt it.


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

here


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Import what? Was 0x1AA in kit? I doubt it.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Strange, it should not be in FSC Repair Kit.

You cant import it though without deleting current one, and there is no way to do so.


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

So only dealer left?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## DK_174 (Dec 27, 2021)

EdgaBMW said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can someone knows mgu fsc codes meanings?
> I have this fsc rejected and don't know what it means...
> ...


Have you found the solutions?


----------



## jb2005 (Apr 7, 2018)

Where did you get 1AA fsc from?


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

DK_174 said:


> Have you found the solutions?


Yes. Updated software for all car and gesture started working. It seems that in G series if you change couple ecu’s from different car it activates component protection like in Audi cars…


----------

